# Shrimp ABT's



## mossymo

21 Jalapeno's







	

		
			
		

		
	
-----

42 shrimp with Louisiana Cajun seasoning







-----

42 poppers with Philadelphia Cream Cheese, sharp cheddar shredded cheese, minced garlic, and more Louisiana Cajun seasoning and shrimp







-----

42 poppers with Piladelphia Cream Cheese and shrimp wrapped in bacon







-----

42 poppers with Piladelphia Cream Cheese and shrimp wrapped in bacon and on the Yoder set at 250º with the A-MAZE-N for a little additional oak smoke.







-----

My buddy "Grissom" guarding the smoker hoping I drop something!







-----

The finished product







-----

Oh and our crazy Golden Retriever "Grissom" got in the St Patty's Day partying mood!


----------



## frosty

Way to go Grissom! Looks like one party animal.  Beautiful ABT;s too.


----------



## scarbelly

Looking good my friend. I bet those are real tasty


----------



## miamirick

looking good

how long did the pup put up with that hat?


----------



## harleysmoker

Man them look good! The dog better hope you don't drop one of them lol.


----------



## smokingnd

Those look absolutely amazing, very well done!!!!!!!


----------



## shoneyboy

Nice work!!!!


----------



## thoseguys26

haha, cheeers!  Love the post! My golden is the same way. While reading your post I was singing, 42 poppers on the smoker.., take one down, don't pass it around, just pound it down!


----------



## chef jimmyj

They sure look beautiful...How long were they in the Smoker? Were the Shrimp still tender? I would think the Shimp would overcook before the Jalapeno and Bacon was done...JJ


----------



## mossymo

Chef JimmyJ said:


> They sure look beautiful...How long were they in the Smoker? Were the Shrimp still tender? I would think the Shimp would overcook before the Jalapeno and Bacon was done...JJ




They were about 2 1/2 hours at 250º, till the bacon looked done to my preference. No the shrimp were fine, was worried about them being over done and rubbery also, but honestly they were perfect.


----------



## big sexy

Think I will whip up some of those this weekend.  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## realtorterry

wow what a nice finish you got on those! So i notice in the pic some containers in the back. Little hard to see, but they look like different pellet containers? If so are those for the AMNPS


----------



## mossymo

realtorterry said:


> wow what a nice finish you got on those! So i notice in the pic some containers in the back. Little hard to see, but they look like different pellet containers? If so are those for the AMNPS




Thanks! Those containers each have a different flavor of pellet and hold 40 lbs. They are made by Kingsford for charcoal storage but working great for pellets; I also have one other containers for Stubb's Charcoal. The pellets I do use in the A-MAZE-N, but the Yoder in the pic is a pellet burner also; it is the Yoder YS640.


----------



## realtorterry

Thats alot of pellets. Your an animal!!


----------



## bigfish98

SWEET!!!  Way to go!  Trying that soon!

bigfish


----------



## cactuskid

I just don't know what to say except WOW. These look great.


----------



## ledhed36

did you buy the shrimp cooked or raw?


----------



## jrod62

Will have to add this to the "to do "list


----------



## bigfish98

Marty,  yours looked so good I had to try them last night.  I used mozzerela though and some paul prudhomme shrimp seasoning.  Pretty good!  If I could figure out how to post the picture on my phone I would.   Might have to wait until I get home so I can use my pc!

Bigfish


----------



## BGKYSmoker

oh man those look freaking AWESOME


----------



## jbird

Very nice i think ill try this today!


----------



## ledhed36

are the shrimp raw or cooked when you start?


----------



## mossymo

ledhed36 said:


> are the shrimp raw or cooked when you start?


The shrimp were raw; peeled, deveined and seasoned.


----------



## sprky

Added to my todo list


----------



## rtbbq2

Looks great MossyMo...........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






........My dogs like to watch my beer too....Gotta love the pooch..............


----------



## dward51

That looks great.

A buddy at work who also smokes brought in a fatty last week and instead of sausage, he used shrimp.  Just rolled it up in bacon like we normally would a fatty and it was awesome.  There are sure some creative things you can do with shrimp and I need to try the shrimp ABT as well.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## bigfish98

Marty,

Finally figured out my phone. Here is the pic of the ones I did. Thanks for the idea!

Bigfish


----------



## mossymo

bigfish98 said:


> Marty,
> 
> Finally figured out my phone. Here is the pic of the ones I did. Thanks for the idea!
> 
> Bigfish


They look great Bigfish, nice work!


----------



## rtbbq2

I had to do some tonight too............I did chicken and Lil smokies on cream cheese and Mexican cheese...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Check them out here*------>*.....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-little-smokies-chicken-with-pics#post_791810


----------



## bigfish98

Look Awesome Randy!  Good Job!

Bigfish


----------



## mgicethegreat

made these last night.....added my own little twists....thanks for inspiration!!!


----------



## mgicethegreat

made these last night.....added my own little twists....thanks for inspiration!!!


----------

